
Kilogram redefined in terms of Planck constant - chmaynard
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2018/11/16/kilogram-planck/
======
ngcc_hk
I wonder whether the constant is a constant. Still believe in a fixed object
so that for some reason. Well, the G is postulated it may account for dark
matters or c is not a constant etc.

